# Western flyer super tank bike



## invesions (Apr 18, 2014)

1. Any parts incorrect or not original?
2. Any idea on the value? I paid $300…
 Thanks!


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Apr 18, 2014)

*super*

AWESOME SCORE....A real deal...


----------



## jpromo (Apr 18, 2014)

Yeah, you done good at that price. Looks to be all correct too. This one looks like it wants to be ridden--get some shoes on her!


----------



## dave the wave (Apr 18, 2014)

here's a catalog pic of the bike enjoy.fenders should be the same color as the rear carrier.still a good price for that bike.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 19, 2014)

*Very nice*

Great complete bike. Congrads.


----------



## invesions (Apr 19, 2014)

Thanks all for the insight and help! I think the fenders are original, but may have been repainted at some point.

I bought this bike as part of a bundled package with a Schwinn Phantom. Planned to sell this one, but the more I look at it... the more I like it! Somehow my bike collection keeps getting bigger and bigger!!!


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 19, 2014)

*western flyer*



invesions said:


> Thanks all for the insight and help!  I think the fenders are original, but may have been repainted at some point.
> 
> I bought this bike as part of a bundled package with a Schwinn Phantom. Planned to sell this one, but the more I look at it... the more I like it!  Somehow my bike collection keeps getting bigger and bigger!!!




we can all relate to that!


----------



## ballooney (Apr 19, 2014)

*Great score!*

the rims appear to be Schwinn S2's.  Still, looks like a really fun rider.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Apr 19, 2014)

Nice... I really like those bikes. Looks like other than the fenders, the paint is original and in pretty decent shape. Nice! If it were mine, I'd be on the lookout for some fenders with original paint on them to match. Rare to see these with the turn signal switch still mounted to the top tube!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Apr 19, 2014)

Nice score. The only thing i see that might be wrong on the bike are the painted rims..ive always seen them with chrome.still a nice bike congrats!!


----------



## jd56 (Sep 19, 2014)

Dang this is a nice bike!!!
Am rebuilding one that very well may be a Super for a friend of mine. Missing the tank, switch, rear light tray, chainguard and headlight. All the key identifiers of course.
Can't seem to find these parts....






It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## militarymonark (Sep 19, 2014)

thats an amazing deal, they have been going for way more than that on ebay. Took me forever to get mine complete.


----------

